# Windows 7 Upgrade DVD



## PaddyG2s (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

ich habe für mein Samsung Nettp meine Windows 7 upgrade DVD bekommen, nur ist das Problem ich habe kein laufwerk,
jetzt wollte ich die iso. datei von der DVD auf nen USB stick kopieren aber es ist keine iso. datei dabei. 

Darum wie erstelle ich aus der DVD eine bootimage oder wie das heißt?
Mit welchem Programm?

Wie mach ich dann das alles auf meinen USB stick drauf?

Kann mir jemand eine Anleitung schreiben, weil ich das alleine nicht schaffe 

Danke schonmal im vorraus!!!


----------



## mirkokoch (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

eigentlich brauchst du nur das "Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool" aus dem Microsoft Store (Microsoft Store: Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool) zu laden und zu installieren. Damit sollte es möglich sein einen bootfähigen USB-Stick zu basteln, der die Installationsdateien für Win7 aufnehmen kann. Achtung: Der Stick muss mindestens 4GB groß sein und wird formatiert. Ob allerdings die Recovery-DVD der normalen Windows 7 DVD entspricht, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Das käme auf einen Versuch an.

Viele Grüße,
Mirko


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Ein ISO-Image kannst du mit allerhand Programmen erstellen. UltraISO, Ashampoo Burning Studio (war kostenlos in der PCGH) oder wenns sein muss auch Nero.
Dann brauchst du das Tool von Microsoft, was mirkokoch schon ansprach. Dann einfach den Anweisungen folgen, neustarten und vom USB-Stick booten.

so far


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. Dezember 2009)

Ok ich hab mir jetzt das Program UltraISO geholt und welche datei muss ich jetzt auswählen (siehe anhang) da sind paar daten von der DVD, muss ich alle machen oder wie ist das?


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Du brauchst alle Daten der DVD. Ergo ziehst du also alle da rein und erstellst ein Image.

so far


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. Dezember 2009)

Ah ok ich hab jetzt eine Abbild der DVD als ISO datei gemacht und die muss ich jetzt mit dem Windows Tool auf den USB ziehen oder?

Und der macht den USB stick automatisch bootbar oder ?


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Folg einfach den Schritten der Software - so schwer ist das doch nicht (= Wenn du fertig bist kannst du davon booten und istallieren.

so far


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. Dezember 2009)

ok war schon ne blöde frage sorry, hab noch nie mit einem USB stick ein OS installiert!

Vielen dank, wenn was sein sollte melde ich mich!!!


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. Dezember 2009)

Das MS tool will irgentwie nicht (siehe anhang!)
Soll ich den ISO Volumen Filter eigentlich aktivieren?  


Sorry für Doppelpost!!!


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Pass auf, hol dir einfach Ashampoo Burning Studio, das gibts auch als Trial.
Im Hauptmenü gehst du auf "Discimages erstellen/brennen" dann "Discimage von einer CD/DVD erstellen". Dann wählst du das richtige DVD-Rom und "ISO-Dateiformat" (nächste Seite).
Das Image sollte dann funktionieren.

so far


----------



## mirkokoch (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

also bisher funktionierte das bisher bei mir ohne diese Meldung. Ich tippe daher auf ein kaputtes ISO. Ggf. wird das durch den Status "Testversion" von UltraIso erzeugt, die eigentlich bisher stets eine Beschränkung auf 300MB hatte. Ggf. muss aufgrund dieser Beschränkung ein anderes Tool zum Erzeugen des Isos genutzt werden.
Um sicherzugehen, dass das Iso korrekt angelegt wurde, solltest du einfach ein neues erzeugen. Drücke in UltraIso einfach die Taste F8 und wähle als ISO-Typ das Standard-ISO aus. Das sollte auf jeden Fall die korrekte ISO-Format sein. 

Viele Grüße,
Mirko


----------



## PaddyG2s (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab es jetzt genau so gemacht wie midnight gesagt hat und die gleiche meldung kommt nochmal.

Kann es damit zusammenliegen das in Handbuch steht das man des nur mit einem Externen Laufwerk machen kann? Muss ich mir jetzt ein LW kaufen oder wie?


----------



## mirkokoch (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich hätte da eventuell noch einen Weg anzubieten. 

Wenn du eine halbwegs schnelle DSL-Verbindung dein eigen nennst, dann lade dir doch von MS die zu deinem Datenträger korrespondierende (x86 oder x64) 90-Tage-Eval-Version von Windows 7 Enterprise herunter. Die findest du unter folgender URL: Windows 7 Enterprise 90-day Trial. Ggf. hat ja auch nen Kumpel das ISO oder noch besser ne Original-DVDs vorliegen.
Die jagst du anschließend durch das MS-Tool. Ich denke, dass die von dem Tool als gültig akzeptiert wird. Wenn das Programm fertig ist, schaust du dir die Verzeichnisstruktur auf dem USB-Stick an und überschreibst einfach mal ganz mutig alle Ordner und alle Dateien. Auf dem Stick fehlende Daten im Vergleich zur DVD werden natürlich auf den Stick kopiert. Der USB-Stick sollte dabei eigentlich bootfähig bleiben. Wenn das alles klappt, sollte der Stick anschließend deine Rettungsinstallation booten können. Sollte das auch nicht helfen, könnte der folgende Abschnitt eventuell auch noch weiterhelfen.

Wenn auf dem zu installierenden Gerät bereits ein Windows Vista drauf ist, könnte man probieren ein virtulles DVD-Laufwerk (VirtualCloneDrive, DaemonTools, etc) auf dem System zu installieren. Auf einem anderen Rechner machst du ein Iso und kopierst es über USB-Stick oder Netzwerk direkt auf den 'neuen' Rechner. Dort legst du die ISO in das virtuelle Laufwerk und startest die Installation unter Windows indem die die Setup.exe aus dem virteullen LW heraus startest. Ob das der Rettungsdatenträger aber unterstützt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
ACHTUNG: Es kann aber hierbei passieren, dass danach auf deinem Rechner KEIN System mehr drauf ist. Dann wirst du wohl um ein externes LW nicht drumrumkommen. Das musst du aber selbst entscheiden...

Viele Grüße,
Mirko


----------



## PaddyG2s (16. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir noch was überlegt, könnte ich die DVD nicht einfach auf mein USB stick kopieren und dann von dem USB stick in Windows das Setup öffnen? 
Oder ist auf der DVD was drauf was nicht kopierbar ist?


----------



## mirkokoch (16. Dezember 2009)

Die Daten direkt auf den Stick zu kopieren müsste auch klappen. Das Setup unter Windows sollte eigentlich auch anspringen. Habe es aber so noch nie probiert.

Mirko


----------



## midnight (17. Dezember 2009)

Draufkopieren wird nicht helfen, weil man so noch nicht von dem Ding booten kann, du musst schon deren Tool verwenden.

so far


----------



## PaddyG2s (17. Dezember 2009)

Dann muss ich mir wohl ein externes LW kaufen oder wie siehts aus?

Warum kommt bei mir immer diese Fehlermeldung?


----------



## midnight (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd erstmal das Image von Microsoft runterladen - das sollte in jedem Fall funktionieren.

so far


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Windows 7 auch erst kürzlich mit einem USB Stick auf ein Netbook gebracht, genauer gesagt auf ein Lenovo Ideapad S10. Funktionierte Perfekt. Hier die Anleitung.
Ich weiß nicht ob das auch bei der Upgrade DVD geht, sollte aber. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

PS: Du musst diskpart.exe benutzen. Was du da machen musst siehst du auf den Bildern auf der verlinkten Seite.
Die Vorraussetzung ist dafür aber selbstverständlich dass du ein Iso Image hast. Einfach mit Ashampoo Burning Studio eines erstellen.


----------

